# Bagpipes



## jkath (Oct 10, 2005)

* *



*Q. What do you call 100 bagpipes at the bottom of the sea?*

*A. A good start.*

*"Gentleman" defined: Someone who knows how to play the bagpipes, but doesn't.*

*Q. Why do pipers walk when they play?*

*A. They are trying to get away from the sound!*

*Thought: How do you know when it's time to tune your bagpipes?*

*Q. How can you tell the difference between bagpipe songs?*

*A. By their names.*


----------



## Charlotte (Oct 10, 2005)

*Cool !!*

There are a few more here:

http://www.robertrife.com/bagpipe.htm


----------



## Ishbel (Oct 10, 2005)

Ahem,,,,,,  Jkath.... Is this where I tell you that I play the pipes?


----------



## GB (Oct 10, 2005)

LOL my favorite from the link is:

"Thank God there is no odor" - Oscar Wilde, commenting on bagpipes.

OK I am going to admit it. I like the bagpipes


----------



## pdswife (Oct 10, 2005)

so do I GB... but, only for a little while.
After awhile.. they get a little annoying.


----------



## GB (Oct 10, 2005)

pdswife said:
			
		

> so do I GB... but, only for a little while.
> After awhile.. they get a little annoying.


Sound like my wife describing my jokes


----------



## jkath (Oct 10, 2005)

I have to be nice - 
our city's only highschool is known for their amazing bagpipe players (would those be bagpipers? baggies? boys in skirts?)


----------



## wasabi (Oct 10, 2005)

I love to hear Amazing Grace played on the bagpipes.


----------



## Ishbel (Oct 10, 2005)

They are usually referred to as pipers and drummers - the skirt is a kilt - for goodness sake never let a Scotsman hear you refer to his national dress as a 'skirt'....  Wars have been fought over remarks like that


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 10, 2005)

Aye, Ishbel! And that reminds me - I need to order a couple more reeds for my chanter.


----------



## Ishbel (Oct 10, 2005)

I no longer play regularly - probably only on Hogmanay - and only if one or two drams too many have been imbibed.


----------



## mudbug (Oct 10, 2005)

the pipes have always called me.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 10, 2005)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> I no longer play regularly - probably only on Hogmanay - and only if one or two drams too many have been imbibed.


Ahhh Ishbel, I'd love to hear you...  I love bagpipes, must be the scots in me..
kadesma


----------



## mamabear (Oct 11, 2005)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> They are usually referred to as pipers and drummers - the skirt is a kilt - for goodness sake never let a Scotsman hear you refer to his national dress as a 'skirt'.... Wars have been fought over remarks like that


 
My grandfather was born in Scotland!


----------



## middie (Oct 11, 2005)

heyyyyyy i like the bagpipes. scary thing is when someone plays twisted sister on them and it actually sounds good !


----------



## cara (Oct 11, 2005)

I once tried to play backpipes.... well... let's foregt about that...


----------



## Raine (Oct 11, 2005)

Love bagpipes.  Had bagpipe songs at my mother's funeral.

We have a good friend(bbq) of ours, team name Kilted Kilby, he wears his kilt at bbq contests.


----------



## jkath (Oct 11, 2005)

middie said:
			
		

> heyyyyyy i like the bagpipes. scary thing is when someone plays twisted sister on them and it actually sounds good !


 
Middie, that just scares me.


----------



## middie (Oct 11, 2005)

jkath honest it was really pretty neat. i thought it would be horendous.
was i surprised !!!!


----------

